# eBay Items II



## Plastic Man

He'd be pretty handy around the place.

If you were running a tad low he'd turn the last stubby into a keg !!!

amen


----------



## offroad4X4

Yet another Limited edition Sydney 2000 beer font:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6182279125&rd=1


----------



## voota

Plastic Man said:


> worth a look just for the story that goes with it.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6180219436&rd=1
> [post="60897"][/post]​




My god, that guy needs a shink. I wonder when he's going to sell his "400 litre" brewery. <_<


----------



## tonydav

voota said:


> Plastic Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> worth a look just for the story that goes with it.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6180219436&rd=1
> [post="60897"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My god, that guy needs a shink. I wonder when he's going to sell his "400 litre" brewery. <_<
> [post="60949"][/post]​
Click to expand...


I asked him about alternative delivery options ($41 for delivery!!). It took 4 e-mails all of which had the same religious propaganda to finally find out he's in WA. Most of the replies just referred me to his webpage - 3 pages of more propaganda with some payment info somewhere there (I don't know/don't care - certainly wasn't worth reading the crap to find out. The $41 charge apparently includes a "handling fee". I'll certainly be steering well clear of this guy.

tony

[disclaimer]P.S. Don't take the comments above as meaning I'm anti-religion. I've got a lot of religious friends and relatives and was even in church last Sunday(!). I just don't believe in forcing *any* views down someones throat. [/disclaimer]


----------



## scott70

this looks like a decent pump but the auction ends soon 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...7518131181&rd=1


----------



## Darren

Scott, Not sure it would be any good in the brewery apart from recirculating water. Doesn't say if it is mag-drive or not.
Airation could be aproblem with it too


----------



## Samwise Gamgee

> The $41 charge apparently includes a "handling fee".



So much for being a "good" christian


----------



## manaen

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ie...6180570933&rd=1

Only at $20.50 with 18 hours to go.... looks alright


----------



## homebrewworld.com

GMK said:


> If u live in woolongong - here is a good bargain
> 
> 2 door SS fridge with 3 taps and keg setup etc...
> Only 300.00 with 3 days to go...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...4383120322&rd=1
> 
> Happy Bidding
> [post="60775"][/post]​




Yep, i won it..........pick it up next week and i cant wait !
:super:


----------



## ozbrewer

i say no more

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...4385238776&rd=1


----------



## Doc

This is the new Ebay topic.
I've split it off from the original topic because it was getting rather big. I've kept the last 10 posts for currency, and closed the original.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## johnno

HAha,
if you have an account, log in read the questions and see the excuses this seller is coming up with.
Its for 2 kegs and a CO2 bottle.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...4384919829&rd=1

cheers
johnno


----------



## tonydav

AFAIK they did used to sell the bottles some years ago so maybe what he says is legit??? Would be worth the purchase price not to have to worry about the rental!


----------



## Doc

tonydav said:


> AFAIK they did used to sell the bottles some years ago so maybe what he says is legit??? Would be worth the purchase price not to have to worry about the rental!
> [post="61695"][/post]​



As long as you could find someone willing to do the refil.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Tim

If its an Air Liquide bottle you can just exchange them for a full one + gas fee at your local HBS. No need to worry about getting it filled. You end up avoiding the yearly rental fee as they dont have those details.


----------



## tonydav

That's correct and what I do with mine. I don't pay rental either and have never had a trouble exchanging. My neighbor's in the same boat.


----------



## voota

18 kegs, fridge, taps... the lot.
$800 in Sydney. 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6185455160&rd=1


----------



## GMK

here is an electric copper washer - in QLD - local pick up - only 10.00 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## warrenlw63

Scored!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ssPageName=WD2V


5 inch bi-metal dial Trerice thermometer 1/2 inch BSB connection. Rear stem. farenheit and celcius scale. Up to 95c.

Landed it for $7.50 (Aus.) Perfect for the HLT.  

Warren -


----------



## Wortgames

Mobile bar thingy in Wollongong - looks interesting:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...item=4390236170


----------



## Brizbrew

Wortgames said:


> Mobile bar thingy in Wollongong - looks interesting:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...item=4390236170
> [post="64797"][/post]​


Slightly odd looking Grolsch bottle.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...item=6189028530


----------



## Torsion

warrenlw63 said:


> ... 1/2 inch BSB connection ...
> [post="64690"][/post]​



Look out! the description says NPT, you will need to get the right socket / lock nut for it. BSP has slightly different thread and using the wrong type will damage both threads!

Cam


----------



## Batz

BSP and NPT will match up Ok

I have many fitting of both together , it's only a slight difference in the thread pitch angle , bit of thread tape

Batz


----------



## warrenlw63

Batz said:


> BSP and NPT will match up Ok
> 
> I have many fitting of both together , it's only a slight difference in the thread pitch angle , bit of thread tape
> 
> Batz
> [post="64836"][/post]​




Sorry Batz my stuff up. It's 1/2 inch NPT.  

Warren -


----------



## Brizbrew

Anyone looking for a cheap second fermenter?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...item=7524646407


----------



## Doc

Brizbrew said:


> Anyone looking for a cheap second fermenter?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...item=7524646407
> [post="64938"][/post]​



Geez, you could send your beer into space with that thing 

Doc


----------



## vlbaby

For $20 grand US, the only thing being launched into space would be my backside if the missus found out i was bidding.  

Vlbaby.


----------



## Doc

A home built temprite from a bucket.
But worth the price for the beer gun, coupling, disconnects and coil.
Currently $20

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc

voota said:


> 18 kegs, fridge, taps... the lot.
> $800 in Sydney.
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6185455160&rd=1
> [post="63255"][/post]​



Went for AU $1,025.01 which is still a great price.
Was the winning bidder anyone from here ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## jgriffin

Great cheap start to a bar for anyone in the 'gong

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...4390236170&rd=1


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler

Anyone going to the UK soon?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ssPageName=WD2V


----------



## BrentonSpear

Hi Guys,

I have a couple of ball-lock kegs on ebay at the moment if anyone is looking for some:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...item=6189603997

Sorry for the double post, I forgot about this thread 

Brenton


----------



## GMK

here is a link to a font with 4 SS Grundy Taps in Kalbari WA...only 56.00
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6188569059&rd=1

Happy bidding


----------



## Ross

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Anyone going to the UK soon?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ssPageName=WD2V
> [post="65046"][/post]​




Sure am - Thanks Vlad


----------



## Doc

Super deluxe Temprite.
Starting price AU$650  
Linky linky

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Ross

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Anyone going to the UK soon?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ssPageName=WD2V
> [post="65046"][/post]​



Woo hoo - got them!!!


----------



## GMK

congrats Ross - if there are too many Pump taps for you - I would like a fully funtional one.

Ken...


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler

Nice one Ross, I will claim rights to the first pint pulled from " The Engine Room"
when in Qld later this year!


----------



## Ross

Just hoping I can get them back in my suitcase - might have to leave my clothes behind...


----------



## GMK

gee - that is so open to stashing suggestions it is not funny....

Just dont take a BOOGIE BOARD BAG. h34r:  :lol:


----------



## Doc

Excellent.
Top score Ross. Great price too.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## warrenlw63

Very nice  

Make sure you clean the Tetley renmants out of 'em Ross.  

Warren -


----------



## Sean

A very good price, if they are easily restorable.

You do realise their limitations for home use, I trust, such as half a pint of beer sitting in those cylinders between each use getting warm and flat. And make sure you aren't pushing beer through them with C02 - there isn't generally a check valve fitted and the beer will simply flow straight through them if pushed by pressure or gravity.


----------



## Ross

Sean said:


> A very good price, if they are easily restorable.
> 
> You do realise their limitations for home use, I trust, such as half a pint of beer sitting in those cylinders between each use getting warm and flat. And make sure you aren't pushing beer through them with C02 - there isn't generally a check valve fitted and the beer will simply flow straight through them if pushed by pressure or gravity.
> [post="65648"][/post]​



Here's hoping - If not I'll just put back on ebay...

I think I can tolerate pouring off the odd half pint to get some draft "real ale" happening - looking forward to making a cask conditioned ale... :beer:


----------



## Darren

Ross,
I held Roach's beer engine. I was surprised how heavy it was. I suspect en excess baggage cost will be required


----------



## Sean

Ross said:


> Sean said:
> 
> 
> 
> A very good price, if they are easily restorable.
> 
> You do realise their limitations for home use, I trust, such as half a pint of beer sitting in those cylinders between each use getting warm and flat. And make sure you aren't pushing beer through them with C02 - there isn't generally a check valve fitted and the beer will simply flow straight through them if pushed by pressure or gravity.
> [post="65648"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's hoping - If not I'll just put back on ebay...
> 
> I think I can tolerate pouring off the odd half pint to get some draft "real ale" happening - looking forward to making a cask conditioned ale... :beer:
> [post="65657"][/post]​
Click to expand...

You don't need handpumps for real ale - the best real ale is served straight out of the cask "on gravity".

BTW, as they are Tetley's pumps, they might be "fixed" so you have to use sparklers (this is usually rectifiable with a pair of long nose pliers), and they _may_ be designed to recycle slops out of the drip tray (nasty, horrible, practice once common in Leeds).

And Darren is right - they will be HEAVY - lots of solid brass and ceramic, not to mention the wood.


----------



## warrenlw63

Forget about the pitfalls Ross,

Two words;

FUN TOYS  

Getting them up and running will be half the fun IMO.  Just the sort of challenge any brewer relishes.

Warren -


----------



## Sean

warrenlw63 said:


> Forget about the pitfalls Ross,
> 
> Two words;
> 
> FUN TOYS
> 
> Getting them up and running will be half the fun IMO.  Just the sort of challenge any brewer relishes.
> 
> Warren -
> [post="65667"][/post]​


Absolutely.

I presume you are going to use them to pull beer out of a normal keg (I can't see any reason why that wouldn't perfectly well, pretty much like one of Ushers "fined beer containers"), but what are you going to replace the lost volume with? Ie are you going to do it "properly" and let air in, or try and rig up some way of applying atmospheric pressure of Co2?


----------



## Ross

Sean said:


> warrenlw63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forget about the pitfalls Ross,
> 
> Two words;
> 
> FUN TOYS
> 
> Getting them up and running will be half the fun IMO.  Just the sort of challenge any brewer relishes.
> 
> Warren -
> [post="65667"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> I presume you are going to use them to pull beer out of a normal keg (I can't see any reason why that wouldn't perfectly well, pretty much like one of Ushers "fined beer containers"), but what are you going to replace the lost volume with? Ie are you going to do it "properly" and let air in, or try and rig up some way of applying atmospheric pressure of Co2?
> [post="65680"][/post]​
Click to expand...


Not given it much thought yet - the first priority will be getting them back here - then I'll have to work out how they work & hopefully come up with some solutions - I'm sure there's many on here who'll give me a helping hand with some ideas, if needed. Even if I fail misreably, they'll look bloody good on my bar


----------



## Sean

Ross said:


> Not given it much thought yet - the first priority will be getting them back here - then I'll have to work out how they work & hopefully come up with some solutions - I'm sure there's many on here who'll give me a helping hand with some ideas, if needed. Even if I fail misreably, they'll look bloody good on my bar


Fair enough. I'll look forward to the next episode.


----------



## jgriffin

Can you run a CO2 reg to release the gas at a pressure equal to 1 ATM ?


----------



## Doc

What you want is one of these that works in reverse.
Linky link

Doc


----------



## warrenlw63

I believe the appropriate device is called a "cask breather". :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## Sean

warrenlw63 said:


> I believe the appropriate device is called a "cask breather". :unsure:
> 
> Warren -
> [post="65774"][/post]​


It is.

I've never actually used one, so I don't know how easy it would be to adapt it to a keg if you managed to acquire one somewhere.


----------



## Linz

Who wants the work??



http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...7530048361&rd=1


----------



## AndrewQLD

Pump on ebay, http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...4563128566&rd=1 take a look at their store, they have a 240v version as well.

andrew


----------



## jgriffin

Cheap freezer for people in Sdney (why can i never find one in Brisbane???)

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Aaron

You know you want one. Well I do.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...5789263206&rd=1


----------



## Duff

2300W Immersion heater here


----------



## AndrewQLD

{2300W Immersion heater here}

I was quietly keeping my eye on that one


----------



## johnno

> In very good condition and full working order though probably could do with lead being replaced



Yeah..sounds like its in top condition.
Should be advertised as 
"yeah..does work. Need to change the lead. Watch you dont fry yourself"

johnno


----------



## warrenlw63

"Very cool" brewtoy 

here

Warren -


----------



## RobW

You could live in that! - better than hole int road or cardboard box - sheer luxury!

Mind you it makes me want to cry when I think of the ones I've seen pulled out of labs & scrapped over the years.


----------



## dreamboat

I know of a bloke who had one similar to that which he would have been pleased to see the back of.... tried to give it to me when I was buying some stuff from him. Fair enough an autoclave would be nice... but to do your whole boil in one may be over the top.



dreamboat


----------



## Jye

Could maybe used as a HLT :huh: 

link


----------



## Brizbrew

Anyone after a 2A Crankandstein?

$10 cheaper than the website too! If I had not just ordered mine..... <_< 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...item=6195561615


----------



## bagnol

Jye said:


> Could maybe used as a HLT :huh:
> 
> link
> [post="69107"][/post]​




I actually have one of these set up for my HLT. I replaced the tap with a ball valve and put a pick up tube inside it so I could empty it right out (the tap mounting is about 4 cm from the bottom of the vessel.). I have recently added a HERMS coil and sight tube. 

Hasn't faild me in the 2 years I have owned it.

Cheers
Bagnol


----------



## Linz

Dont stress Briz


That is Fred.

So same seller, might work out you got the bargain in the end the way ebay works


----------



## Bidtfaun

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...Bay_Pr3_PcY_BIN

they have come down in price..metinks I'll be ordering this month :super:


----------



## Doc

Bidtfaun said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...Bay_Pr3_PcY_BIN
> 
> they have come down in price..metinks I'll be ordering this month :super:
> [post="69485"][/post]​



Oh it is tempting to get a couple more 3 gal ones. I see they say they can get four in a box. mmmm fathers day is coming up.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc

These babies have seen some action (three beer taps) link

Hence they are going cheap ATM $5.

Doc


----------



## ozbrewer

nice keg fridge or fermenting fridge $10

linky linky


----------



## johnno

Some moreGrolsch  bottles in Sydney.

johnno


----------



## GMK

i will put a bid in on that fridge with the temp controller as it is Adelaide Pick Up Only...


----------



## jgriffin

Perth Pickup only - autoclave
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Autoclave-GIMA-seri...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GMK

Here is acopper Cauldron in Sydney - would make a great gas fired Kettle...only 10.50 22hours to go...Local Pick Up.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Antique-Copper-Caul...1QQcmdZViewItem

Desc:
You are bidding on a copper cauldron,measurements are height 41cm and diameter 42cm


----------



## Doc

Hurry hurry hurry :lol:

port power 5kg keg 2000 showdown
unopened 5kg keg original condition

link

Starting bid $300. No photo.
Tell him he's dreaming 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## normell

Click on the "check out my other items" :blink: 
Normell


----------



## Gulf Brewery

Doc said:


> port power 5kg keg 2000 showdown
> Tell him he's dreaming



Yeah, only someone like Jazman would buy something like that

Cheers
Pedro the Crows supporter


----------



## Doc

Nice to see that someone with no eBay reputation is trying to overvalue something for their first sale too. 

In case you haven't already guessed, we are taking the #$(&@. DO NOT BID.

Doc


----------



## ozbrewer

Yes Jazman....do not bid


----------



## Duff

Thought the Port Power keg was good value?

Check this one out, and with free postage :lol: 

Good prior feedback too :blink:


----------



## Kramer

Duff said:


> Thought the Port Power keg was good value?
> 
> Check this one out, and with free postage :lol:
> 
> Good prior feedback too :blink:
> [post="72335"][/post]​



Right Link Here


----------



## GMK

for anyone who lives near Killara NSW - Local Pickup...
Double Glass Door Chiller
2m x 1,2m sized chiller
Good condition Commercial Chiller for sale. Excellent for storage of vegetables, wine and cold drinks. Will keep at a temperature of 4 degrees Celsius easily. In working condition. Selling reluctantly since we moved to a smaller house. 

Here is the link http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Double-Glass-Door-C...1QQcmdZViewItem
3 days to go - currently on 100.00
Very nice sized fridge - great for kegging, cold conditioning.


----------



## Doc

GMK said:


> for anyone who lives near Killara NSW - Local Pickup...
> Double Glass Door Chiller
> 2m x 1,2m sized chiller
> Good condition Commercial Chiller for sale. Excellent for storage of vegetables, wine and cold drinks. Will keep at a temperature of 4 degrees Celsius easily. In working condition. Selling reluctantly since we moved to a smaller house.
> 
> Here is the link http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Double-Glass-Door-C...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 3 days to go - currently on 100.00
> Very nice sized fridge - great for kegging, cold conditioning.
> [post="72402"][/post]​



OMG, how tempting is that.
I just don't have anymore space for it though  

Maybe if I built a bigger garage ...... then I could have two breweries ...... and .....

Doc


----------



## Jazman

I may like the power why would i buy a keg of west end old crap when i can make a good homebrew


----------



## muga

That fridge is tempting.. what is one like that worth roughly?


----------



## Linz

muga said:


> That fridge is tempting.. what is one like that worth roughly?
> [post="72441"][/post]​




I might be a little wary..they've listed it as a "chiller", although they say 4oC easy


a fridge that size, easy 600+


----------



## GMK

gotta agree with Linz - I paid 425.00 for mine - same size with compressor on the bottom.

Anything under 350.00 is an absolute bargain and well worth it.
Ask to go out and inspect it before bidding - ask them to turn it on for 24 hours and to put a thermomemter in there.


----------



## roach

Workbench for a single tier brewstand for Sydney folk. Might work well with a March Pump for those in the bulk buy :blink:


----------



## GMK

for the QLDers

Here is a 3 door 1200ltr display fridge - only 250.00
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/3-DOOR-COMMERCIAL-G...1QQcmdZViewItem

Desc:
YOU ARE BIDDING ON A COMMERCIAL DISPLAY FRIDGE ,3 DOORS ,WITH SHELVES , THIS FRIDGE WORKS WELL BUT DOES NEED A FAN MOTOR ON THE CONDENSER AT A COST OF APPROX $80-$100 .THESE UNITS SELL NEW FOR UP TO $3500. IT HAS A FEW SMALL DENTS ON IT AS IT IS NOT NEW ,THE DOOR SEALS ARE NEAR DUE TO BE REPLACED BUT OTHERWISE THIS FRIDGE WORKS WELL.


----------



## Kramer

GMK said:


> for the QLDers
> 
> Here is a 3 door 1200ltr display fridge - only 250.00
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/3-DOOR-COMMERCIAL-G...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Desc:
> YOU ARE BIDDING ON A COMMERCIAL DISPLAY FRIDGE ,3 DOORS ,WITH SHELVES , THIS FRIDGE WORKS WELL BUT DOES NEED A FAN MOTOR ON THE CONDENSER AT A COST OF APPROX $80-$100 .THESE UNITS SELL NEW FOR UP TO $3500. IT HAS A FEW SMALL DENTS ON IT AS IT IS NOT NEW ,THE DOOR SEALS ARE NEAR DUE TO BE REPLACED BUT OTHERWISE THIS FRIDGE WORKS WELL.
> [post="72678"][/post]​



Right Link Here


----------



## Kramer

This would be very nice also!


----------



## voota

Sorry for the shameless promotion, but i've had a bit of a stocktake of my excess kegging gear and have 7 items for sale on ebay 
You can have a look here..
http://search.ebay.com.au/_W0QQsassZdelvoota
Bid away h34r: 
, Voota


----------



## ozbrewer

yess shamless


----------



## muga

im very intrested in the gas manifold!


----------



## muga

woohoo!
now have a 2 door glass fridge running 

now i need some taps for the front 
who wants to sell me some brumbys with the extended fittings? 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...item=7538808404


----------



## muga

Local pickup in Sydney

18 GROLSCH Bottles
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/18-GROLSCH-Bottles-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Steve

Some beautiful pumps here:

http://search.ebay.com/beer-pump_W0QQcatre...vZ1QQsacatZQ2d1

Cheers
Steve


----------



## dreamboat

I have one just like this (from steve's linky link).. but without the drip tray.
http://cgi.ebay.com/BEER-PUMP_W0QQitemZ620...1QQcmdZViewItem

Nice piece of gear to use. You can "feel" the beer moving through the pull action.



dreamboat


----------



## Steve

Got to admit - my favourite is the antique american saloon style multi set of pumps. They would be beautiful with the metal polished and the wooden pumps re-stained.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Doc

Ross said:


> Vlad the Pale Aler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone going to the UK soon?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ssPageName=WD2V
> [post="65046"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woo hoo - got them!!!
> [post="65618"][/post]​
Click to expand...


Are you back from the UK Ross ? 
Did you bring the Real Ale Hand Pumps back ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## GMK

ANtique COpper Boiler in Brisbane..
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ANTIQUE-COPPER-BOIL...1QQcmdZViewItem
57cm Round & 60cm High
25.00 - 7 days to go..

Happy Bidding


----------



## Ross

Doc said:


> Ross said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vlad the Pale Aler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone going to the UK soon?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ssPageName=WD2V
> [post="65046"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woo hoo - got them!!!
> [post="65618"][/post]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you back from the UK Ross ?
> Did you bring the Real Ale Hand Pumps back ?
> 
> Beers,
> Doc
> [post="74071"][/post]​
Click to expand...


doc,

I'm back, but they were far too heavy to carry un fortunately - most likely going to get one that clamps onto the bar instead...


----------



## GMK

Here is Becks Ceramic SIngle font with tap in Adelaide.
1 day + 20hrs to go.
Only 49.00
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...me=STRK:MEWA:IT

Happy bidding


----------



## Sean

Ross said:


> I'm back, but they were far too heavy to carry un fortunately - most likely going to get one that clamps onto the bar instead...


If you do, beware Angrams pumps. Very nice pumps, but they are not designed to be taken apart and put back together without specialist tools and knowledge of how to align the relevent bits. Most of the others are much easier to maintain.


----------



## PhilS

Here is a great looking fridge:- Cutler 4 Door Commercial Fridge 

Pity I'm not in NSW :beerbang: 


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Cutler-4-Door-Comme...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Ross

Sean said:


> Ross said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back, but they were far too heavy to carry un fortunately - most likely going to get one that clamps onto the bar instead...
> 
> 
> 
> If you do, beware Angrams pumps. Very nice pumps, but they are not designed to be taken apart and put back together without specialist tools and knowledge of how to align the relevent bits. Most of the others are much easier to maintain.
> [post="74173"][/post]​
Click to expand...


Thanks Sean, I'll take note of that...


----------



## Doc

Anyone looking to go kegging in Victoria, and already have kegs, but not Gas bottle, Keg Tap, Beer Taps, Drip Tray, Hoses, Pressure Guage ?
See here

Beers,
Doc


----------



## JasonY

Nice looking chest freezer in NSW - link


----------



## jgriffin

Try this link for the glass washer

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Dish-Glass-Washer_W...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Linz

So who isnt a T.A.B???? and want a purpose built stir plate WITH HEAT ELEMENT !!


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/MAGNETIC-STIRRER-HO...1QQcmdZViewItem



OH OHH!?!?!

can you say bulk buy???



http://www.semsa.com.au/_stirrers%20hotpla...20hotplates.htm

google and yahoo are the enemy not the friend


----------



## RobW

Maybe just a little big for the garage:

Brewery Pressure Vessel Stainless Steel 50000 Ltr, Insulated, CIP In Place used for Beer, VGC $40000ono Pickup from Mirboo North (03)97786996 [email protected] (Trading Post)


----------



## Steve

This would be a fascinating book to sit on someones bar:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Booklet-Beer-Pumps-Bis...1QQcmdZViewItem

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Asher

Another one the TAB may want to steer clear of.... would make a great HLT

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/LARGE-GAS-BOILER-WA...1QQcmdZViewItem

Asher for now


----------



## ozbrewer

if your clever you can make a good brew stand


----------



## Plastic Man

Buy two and have a nice kip on the second while your mashing....


----------



## JasonY

Drip tray, sydney - link


----------



## Kramer

Can someone tell me what this is? Found it on a search for kegs!


----------



## ozbrewer

looks more like a water barrel than for beer


----------



## Kramer

Thats what I was thinking, but it says pressure vessel? Maybe convert it?


----------



## muga

Ewww... beer in a plastic keg, I'd rather drink out of foam cups!


----------



## Mothballs

It is an English pressure barrel. I have a 25lt version made by Boots in the UK. Apparently they are or were quite popular in the UK. I bought mine about 15 years ago and have only used it a couple of times. You need to carbonate by priming with sugar/dextrose and use small soda bulbs to dispense. If you look at the lid it has the fitting for putting the soda bulb in. I found it was not very successful for australian type beer conditions i.e. highly carbonated lagers at cold temps. It is probably better suited to low carbonated english style ales consumed at cellar temp.

:beer: 
Mothballs


----------



## Kramer

Might be good for a party keg filled with carbonated beer, also maybe a different tap!


----------



## Doc

45 litre keg with ball lock fittings
Penrith, Sydney.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## ozbrewer

sweeet, im bidding on that sucker


----------



## Kramer

Doc said:


> 45 litre keg with ball lock fittings
> Penrith, Sydney.
> 
> Beers,
> Doc
> [post="77440"][/post]​



Oh Jeez I was keeping a quiet eye on that one! h34r:


----------



## Doc

Sorry Oz and Kramer.
I guess you guys have eBay SavedSearches setup on the keywork 'Keg' too then 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## ozbrewer

dagnabbit.....found out


----------



## Kramer

Sure do and a few other searches as well like "Beer Tap", "Drip Tray" and the likes! :beerbang:


----------



## Doc

Beer keg costume

You know you want one :lol:

Beers,
Doc


----------



## BigAl

Megasized insulated mashtun anyone in brizvegas....

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...item=7713965386


----------



## BrissyBrew

Fridge GE Side by Side - Used Brisbane
453 ltr Fridge 205 ltr Freezer Auto Defrost 

going for $66.00 in the brissy area.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...item=7547692885


----------



## sintax69

TelTru Thermometer

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## Green Iguana

Cheap grain mill for those on the hunt. Looks like a philmill one.


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Home-Brew-Grain-Mil...1QQcmdZViewItem


Cheers


----------



## roach

confuscious say: beware of ebay seller from wagga :lol:


----------



## Green Iguana

I did suspect that the item could be from the infamous Wagga man....


----------



## ausdb

BrissyBrew said:


> Fridge GE Side by Side - Used Brisbane
> 453 ltr Fridge 205 ltr Freezer Auto Defrost



That looks like a good one for a fermenting serving setup, if you can work out a way of maintaining the two temps differently. By the looks of it the freezer shelves could be removed, to fit a few kegs in.


----------



## Doc

Queenslanders.
Keg System Bar Fridge + Reg, Taps, Fittings and 2 Kegs.
linky link

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Jye

Does anybody know what this is :blink: 

Link


----------



## normell

Jye said:


> Does anybody know what this is :blink:
> 
> Link
> [post="79508"][/post]​



It's a beer spear, that was plunged itno the older style 9 & 18 Gall kegs.
You used to be carefull when removing them, theyd'e take your bloody head off

:blink:  :blink: 

Normell


----------



## tangent

i haven't seen one of those in years
always a lot of stories (urban-myths?) about publicans with a broken jaw from the spear shooting out of the keg
thank Jeebus we don't have to muck about with them anymore.


----------



## ozbrewer

i have seen the damage they can do first hand, one celler had well over 100 hits on the roof


----------



## Steve

Is this a good buy?


http://cgi.ebay.com/Stainless-steel-beer-t...1QQcmdZViewItem

hes also got some great taps in his ebay store

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Doc

Not brewing related.
But a very funny read for a Wednesday afternoon.
Want some pants ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## quincy

He actually got 22 bids :blink: and they sold for over 100 bucks !!!!  

Cheers


----------



## RobW

Probably shouldn't admit this but I've got a pair of leather pants - a hangover from the dreaded 80s. Which was about the last time they were worn. Just can't bring myself to chuck them out.


----------



## warrenlw63

RobW said:


> Probably shouldn't admit this but I've got a pair of leather pants - a hangover from the dreaded 80s. Which was about the last time they were worn. Just can't bring myself to chuck them out.
> [post="79927"][/post]​



Yeah, ya never know when The Village People may reform. :lol: :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## RobW

I guess at least they don't have the bum cheeks cut out of 'em :lol:


----------



## GMK

54ltr Electric Copper Washer in melb - 25.00

here is the link
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Rare-Copper-Boiler-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Aussie Claret

Doc said:


> Queenslanders.
> Keg System Bar Fridge + Reg, Taps, Fittings and 2 Kegs.
> linky link
> 
> Beers,
> Doc
> [post="79141"][/post]​


Guess who just bought it, you little beauty!!!! Pick up Friday, beer on tap Sunday
AC
:super:


----------



## n00ch

Anyone after a external thermostat?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ADME:L:RTQ:AU:1


----------



## normell

n00ch said:


> Anyone after a external thermostat?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ADME:L:RTQ:AU:1
> [post="80126"][/post]​




Doesn't say if it's a heating or cooling type thou.
For a fermenting fridge for lagers, you need "THF" type

Normell


----------



## n00ch

Its exactly the same as i have and i bought it from my LHBS. It does say it has a temperature range of 0 - 40 (as mine has) so it would be perfect for a ferm fridge.


----------



## normell

n00ch said:


> Its exactly the same as i have and i bought it from my LHBS. It does say it has a temperature range of 0 - 40 (as mine has) so it would be perfect for a ferm fridge.
> [post="80131"][/post]​



But n00ch, the Heat Control Model THI 0-40oC is for heating, Model THF 0-40oC 10 Amp (brew/fridge use also) is for cooling.
Both made by http://www.adloheat.com.au/climate.htm , so it all depends on if you have a THI or THF

Normell


----------



## n00ch

Ah true i get you now. I suppose if someone was wanting to buy they could just ask the seller..........


----------



## Ross

n00ch said:


> Its exactly the same as i have and i bought it from my LHBS. It does say it has a temperature range of 0 - 40 (as mine has) so it would be perfect for a ferm fridge.
> [post="80131"][/post]​



What did you pay for yours?


----------



## n00ch

I'm pretty sure i paid around $95 for it. It would have to be one of the best things i have bought for my setup.


----------



## normell

Ross,
From Adloheats site
Heat Control Model THI 0-40oC $90 

Fan Control Model THF 0-40oC 10 Amp (brew/fridge use also) $103 

Normell


----------



## Ross

n00ch said:


> I'm pretty sure i paid around $95 for it. It would have to be one of the best things i have bought for my setup.
> [post="80145"][/post]​



Thanks for that - not much of a bargain then, once you paid postage...


----------



## n00ch

Nah not relly when you think about it. I suppose it depends how tight you are on the old brewing funds.


----------



## Aaron

Ross said:


> n00ch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure i paid around $95 for it. It would have to be one of the best things i have bought for my setup.
> [post="80145"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that - not much of a bargain then, once you paid postage...
> [post="80147"][/post]​
Click to expand...

It looks like a Tobinś thermo mounted in a box. You can get the thermos from tobins for $38 and pick up all the other parts you need at L&H/Jaycar/Dick Smith for under $20. If you do a forum search you can find the diagram of how to put it all together. A much better deal and you can make it heat and cool.


----------



## PhilS

Came across this on ebay
Tel-Tru Thermometer Lot of 4!

Angled 0-200C. Usa but will post worldwide

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/LOT-OF-4-PCS-TEL-TR...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## voota

PhilS said:


> Came across this on ebay
> Tel-Tru Thermometer Lot of 4!
> 
> Angled 0-200C. Usa but will post worldwide
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/LOT-OF-4-PCS-TEL-TR...1QQcmdZViewItem
> [post="80882"][/post]​





I would love 2 of those, if you wanted to go halves?
Let me know if you (or anybody) is keen
,Chris


----------



## Franko

Im keen for one here
Franko


----------



## BrissyBrew

I have already started bidding on it but I am willing to share.


----------



## GMK

i am keen for one also - depending on price.


----------



## Black Dog Brewery

Get rid of all the rubbish and mount a font and this would look good

Bar fridge

Cheers BDB


----------



## Black Dog Brewery

That link didnt work did it?! I give up with links and I am back to what I do well - Time for another.

Cheers BDB


----------



## normell

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BAR-WITH-BAR-FRIDGE...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Black Dog Brewery

Cheers Normell, Thats the one.

As always I suffer from NFI.

BDB


----------



## Franko

BrissyBrew,
just got a email from the seller he says $30us for postage and it will take 2 months - let me know if you win em Ill take 1 if possible
Franko


----------



## BrissyBrew

Tel-Tru 
It looks like we have more interest in them, than we have have thermometers. I am currently bidding on them, 

ME, I would like 2 (but will settle for 1)
voota, is down for two (any room to settle for 1?)
PhilS (are you down for 1?)
GMK I assume you will take 1 kenny what are you thinking of price per unit?
Franko (what would you be willing to pay for single a unit?)

Now that makes 5 (can we have some confirmation and prices)
Hopefully we can organise this without having to bid against each other


----------



## PhilS

Thanks for the offer BrissyBrew, but you can count me out on this one 

I reckon these will go like a lager in the outback


----------



## BrissyBrew

Ok so that means all is good we have at least all 4 taken care of. Between me and voota all 4 are taken, Kenny & Franko get back to me if you want one.


----------



## johnno

54 litre copper boiler. Outer subburbs Melbourne.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Rare-Copper-Boiler-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## RobW

I emailed that guy & he said when he plugged it in it tripped the circuit breaker, so probably requires some electrical work.


----------



## voota

BrissyBrew said:


> Tel-Tru
> It looks like we have more interest in them, than we have have thermometers. I am currently bidding on them,
> 
> ME, I would like 2 (but will settle for 1)
> voota, is down for two (any room to settle for 1?)
> PhilS (are you down for 1?)
> GMK I assume you will take 1 kenny what are you thinking of price per unit?
> Franko (what would you be willing to pay for single a unit?)
> 
> Now that makes 5 (can we have some confirmation and prices)
> Hopefully we can organise this without having to bid against each other
> [post="81092"][/post]​




I'm happy to take only one.. Brizbrew. If that helps out the situation.


----------



## Franko

BrissyBrew
I definately would like one but if others have got in ahead of me thats fine- as they say first in best dressed.
depending on what you win them for let us know at the end of the Auction I guess
Franko


----------



## PhilS

This is a nice shiny keg coupler from the US though

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...me=STRK:MEWA:IT

Would this type fit Australian kegs with this fitting?

Incidentally where does everyone get theirs from?


----------



## GMK

here is a teak bar with abuilt in fridge for Sydney people..

150.00 9 days to go...
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Solid-Bar-3-Stools-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## big d

got my keg coupler from aust ebay.keg systems in nsw sells couplers

cheers
big d


----------



## Kramer

PhilS said:


> This is a nice shiny keg coupler from the US though
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...me=STRK:MEWA:IT
> 
> Would this type fit Australian kegs with this fitting?
> 
> Incidentally where does everyone get theirs from?
> [post="81472"][/post]​



No phil I don't thnk it will fit depending what sort of keg you have? But I haven't seen that sort of keg here in Aus.


----------



## n00ch

What everyone needs.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/WORLDS-LARGEST-BEER...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## PhilS

Great pyramid there n00ch, I hope they drank off of the amber liquid in protest


----------



## peas_and_corn

I like it!

But... having to drink all that VB would have been painful.


----------



## BrissyBrew

3 Gal corny kegs.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/3-Gallon-Cornelius-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## roach

BrissyBrew said:


> 3 Gal corny kegs.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/3-Gallon-Cornelius-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> [post="82580"][/post]​


will be interesting to see what they go for. I just bought 2 of the 3 gallon racetracks from BD which landed last week and worked out at a tick over $48 Aussie each. Was part of a order for other stuff as well(5 gall, taps etc) and so help diffray the freight costs.


----------



## GMK

ok - i put a bid in...


----------



## ozbrewer

you big spender kenny


----------



## delboy

HEY KEN YOU JUST GOT OUT BID


----------



## Black Dog Brewery

2 Hours into the auction and its $36 :huh:


----------



## peas_and_corn

it's $80 now


----------



## Ross

GMK,

i notice you've never bought off ebay before? i thought you would have been the master...


----------



## voota

n00ch said:


> What everyone needs.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/WORLDS-LARGEST-BEER...1QQcmdZViewItem
> [post="81913"][/post]​



Hah... i contributed to that pyramid!



peas_and_korn said:


> I like it!
> 
> But... having to drink all that VB would have been painful.
> [post="81916"][/post]​



I had no choice, it was free


----------



## johnno

Very very cheap sodastream in Brissy with 2 gas bottles.
Ending in 5 hours.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1

johnno


----------



## RobW

If anybody lives near Burpengary in Qld this electric urn is lying low:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Water-boiler-URN-ap...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## delboy

yes i wonder why its from the 1960,s and wouldn't comply with saftey nowadays you would probably have two pull her down and overhall it just to be safe ?

and what is that thing sticking out the side for it ???? 
delboy


----------



## bindi

RobW said:


> If anybody lives near Burpengary in Qld this electric urn is lying low:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Water-boiler-URN-ap...1QQcmdZViewItem
> [post="86037"][/post]​



Thanks RobW I put a bid in I am 30min away.


----------



## GMK

In melb - a copper pot/wash tub... might good for a kettle..
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/antique-copper-wash...1QQcmdZViewItem

6.50 - 2+ days to go.


----------



## GMK

here is a temprite system in QLD..
All there, reg, tap, cold plate..

Still only 50.00
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Miracle-Box-Home-Br...1QQcmdZViewItem

Happy bidding


----------



## Bobby

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Water-boiler-URN-ap...1QQcmdZViewItem

Water boiler (URN)app 20 litres
Chrome on Copper Urn app 20 litre Electric
Item location: Burpengary, Queensland
Current bid:	AU $2.00 
Time left: 1 day 2 hours
7-day listing, Ends 01-Nov-05 10:00:52 AEDST


----------



## nonicman

Bobby said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Water-boiler-URN-ap...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Water boiler (URN)app 20 litres
> Chrome on Copper Urn app 20 litre Electric
> Item location: Burpengary, Queensland
> Current bid:	AU $2.00
> Time left: 1 day 2 hours
> 7-day listing, Ends 01-Nov-05 10:00:52 AEDST
> [post="87006"][/post]​



I believe Bindi has a bid on this item, hope he gets it for $2 :beer:


----------



## dreamboat

Hi all,

Following the recent purchase of Temp Controllers (thanks to me), I am selling the ones which I was intending to use, but got out of as I would then have three different systems to remember....

I would have offered them here first, but I felt guilty as I got this one (and the next one I list) for nothing, so didn't want to be seen to be rorting the AHB community.

Very nice bits of gear, but realistically, far more complex than anything brewers are likely to use...




Link to Ebay Item



dreamboat


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/AQUARIUM-AIRLINE-GA...1QQcmdZViewItem

Looks pretty good to me for a switchable gas manifold...I bought two and should have them by next week  

PZ.


----------



## Thunderlips

Fingerlickin_B said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/AQUARIUM-AIRLINE-GA...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Looks pretty good to me for a switchable gas manifold...I bought two and should have them by next week
> 
> PZ.
> [post="88694"][/post]​



Could be interesting. Let us know how you go with it.


----------



## GMK

Here is a link to my CO2 Regulator on ebay.

Will be posting my 2 and 3 way fonts on there soon..

especially as no one on AHB wants them.

Happy Bidding


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

No link man... :huh: 

PZ.


----------



## Thunderlips

GMK said:


> Will be posting my 2 and 3 way fonts on there soon..
> especially as no one on AHB wants them.
> [post="89223"][/post]​



I'm half interested at the moment in a 3 way font. My plan is to move from a fridge with taps out the door to a chest freezer with a font. What kind of font is it Ken?
Are you planning on selling it without taps?
Got some pics?


----------



## Thunderlips

Fingerlickin_B said:


> No link man... :huh:
> 
> PZ.
> [post="89229"][/post]​



I search Ebay nearly every day using certain keywords, one being "keg", and came across Ken's reg earlier tonight.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Dual-Gauge-CO2-Regu...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GMK

Thunderlips said:


> GMK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will be posting my 2 and 3 way fonts on there soon..
> especially as no one on AHB wants them.
> [post="89223"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm half interested at the moment in a 3 way font. My plan is to move from a fridge with taps out the door to a chest freezer with a font. What kind of font is it Ken?
> Are you planning on selling it without taps?
> Got some pics?
> [post="89239"][/post]​
Click to expand...


ok - have pics at hope...
i havea chrome 2 way font - very good cond - 125.00
3 way flooded - gold plated - exc nic 250.00
3 way flooded - 15 " chrome near new - fantastic condition 285.00

Note:
All Fonts are Andale Carlton "T" 
Fonts have no snaplock fittings or taps.
SS Snaplocks are 35.00 ea or will do 3 for 100.00.
Then u will need taps.
Also need 4mm-4mm SS Splices for the beer line.

let me know which one u are interested in before i list them.

Thanks


----------



## GMK

Ok..here are some pics of teh fonts...
The 2 tier/tap Font started on E-Bay at 82.50 




The Gold 3 tier/tap Flooded Font 250.00



The 15 " Chrome 3 tier/tap Flooded Font 285.00



I also have a Brand New SS Bar top Drip Tray to suit the fonts at 250.00


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

Thunderlips said:


> Fingerlickin_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/AQUARIUM-AIRLINE-GA...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Looks pretty good to me for a switchable gas manifold...I bought two and should have them by next week
> 
> PZ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be interesting. Let us know how you go with it.
Click to expand...


Only cost me $6 for two of them as someone passing through picked them up for me, hence no postage. 

Lucky I didn't spend much because they are waaaaaaay too small for any lines we use. 

Now I've gotta' think of another use for them :lol: 

PZ.


----------



## muga

You could always start building a marine aquarium.. I hear it's a cheap hobby


----------



## Gulf Brewery

Brand new two tap font - currently at $219

link thingy

Cheers

Pedro


----------



## BrissyBrew

3 GAL KEGS 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...=ADME:B:EF:AU:1


----------



## muga

2 Door Glass Fridge @ $350 (pickup from Wollongong)

my old man is selling it

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Glass-Door-Fridge_W...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Linz

But muga....

Wont you need it for the new conical fermenter..s ????


----------



## peas_and_corn

BrissyBrew said:


> 3 GAL KEGS
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...=ADME:B:EF:AU:1
> [post="90128"][/post]​



that one is already at $73!!!

I'm not paying that much for a 3gall keg!!


----------



## Batz

peas_and_korn said:


> BrissyBrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 GAL KEGS
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...=ADME:B:EF:AU:1
> [post="90128"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that one is already at $73!!!
> 
> I'm not paying that much for a 3gall keg!!
> [post="90559"][/post]​
Click to expand...



Bet you will not get one for that ($73) let alone cheaper !


----------



## sluggerdog

$73 looks pretty good to me, I've seen them go for over $150 on ebay.

If I needed one I'd easily pay $100 for one.


----------



## muga

Linz said:


> But muga....
> 
> Wont you need it for the new conical fermenter..s ????
> [post="90500"][/post]​


I wish I had enough money to buy some conicals 
I'll only get them if I open my own micro...


----------



## Paul H

sluggerdog said:


> $73 looks pretty good to me, I've seen them go for over $150 on ebay.
> 
> If I needed one I'd easily pay $100 for one.
> [post="90581"][/post]​



When I imported 18 of them from the US 12 months ago they cost $60 each landed. Apparently supplies are drying up in the US.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## BrissyBrew

I tried ordering from brewersdiscount afer a number of email response NO MORE 3 GAL kegs.
I guess I only need one for parties really.


----------



## RobW

Electric Urn in SA:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BIRKO-20-Litre-Elec...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## peas_and_corn

The link didn't work...


----------



## RobW

Just type birko into the sEbay search then.


----------



## Justin

Get an electric thermostatically controlled HLT in one go.

Doesn't come any easier than this fellas. No drilling, no wiring. Plug and play. 30-110C temp range, 60cm long element (a keg is around the 50cm high mark).

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Water-Immersion-Ele...1QQcmdZViewItem

Cheers, Justin


----------



## Kramer

Dual bottle regulator for LPG, just throw away the reg and put on the high pressure one and u can switch bottles mid boil with ease.

Dual Bottle Reg


----------



## Justin

Here's a bunch of kegs all bundled up in one package for a Gold Coast brewer. 6 kegs, all look good. Currently $66 each, good price.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/home-brew-kegs-6x19...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bindi

http://tradingpost.com.au/browse.asp?State=QLD&sMsg=Search

It's not ebay but the trading post, 2 kegs for $75.0, if the link does not work type in 'kegs'. also I know of a guy selling a complete keg system north side of Brisbane, it has a fridge [2 kegs,reg,tap lines etc] for $350.0, he will sell it for $300.0 or less I am sure [problems at home  ], he is in need of the cash...I only wish I had it. :unsure:  email me for info [Brisbane area]


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

Cheap stanless pots:







Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BRAND-NEW-4-PIECE-K...1QQcmdZViewItem

PZ.


----------



## muga

I've been looking at thoes pots, but I wonder what the quality is like.. has anyone got them from this seller before?


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

The ones I bid on (and won) just ended...will advise on quality once they arrive. 

Obviously the largest one will be good for boiling wort...the rest I'll use for making sauces and soups  

PZ.


----------



## muga

Cool thanks


----------



## johnno

I have a very similar set I was using for my partials. They are fine.
You will also find many uses for them if yoy move into AG as well.


johnno


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

Sorry Muga, but I got a bit carried away and jumped the gun there. 

Although I did the actual eBay "buying", they are in fact a Christmas present to me  

Obviously I won't be able to report on use until after then...but I'll definitely sneak a peek when they arrive h34r: 

PZ.


----------



## wheeliekegman

I have a chest freezer conversion for sale at the moment.

Check it out!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...AMESE%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## Jye

Stainless Steel Pot


----------



## Batz

Here is a very nice Grolsch font

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/GROLSCH-PREMIUM-BEE...1QQcmdZViewItem

Cost you a few $$ but wouldn't it look good

Batz


----------



## sluggerdog

2000 Olympic supporter beer tap

Olympic's Font

Measly $2,500


----------



## SteveSA

sluggerdog said:


> 2000 Olympic supporter beer tap
> 
> Olympic's Font
> 
> Measly $2,500
> [post="94740"][/post]​


Obviously relying on the "one born every minute" theory


----------



## crozdog

Chest freezers 

150L not working $0.99

large $41

210L kelvinator $50

 

happy kegging!

Crozdog


----------



## Stagger

$2500 

OMG


----------



## WildebeestAttack

How's this for some expensive home brew. 

Link

Only $50 per bottle.

That's almost as expensive as what it cost to go and see the Foo Fighters.

Curiously no mention of who the brewer was.


----------



## Gulf Brewery

A chest freezer that could be converted to hold a few kegs of beer. It is Nairne, SA



Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Asher

Boiler - Stainless Steel Double Jacketed.

link

Hoops.... you driving through Glenorie, New South Wales on your way West by any chance????


Asher for now


----------



## Kramer

That boiler looks nice! ANyone coming up from NSW to QLD Bundaberg or Rocky at all! Will pay for some fuel!

Anyway I can still dream!


----------



## Tim

Is that a boiler?
looks like a concrete mixer to me!


----------



## Asher

> Is that a boiler?
> looks like a concrete mixer to me!



could be anything you want really...

- Easy tilt & clean Mash Tunn
- Kettle
- baby porqupine steamer

edit: Spelling


----------



## Kramer

Asher said:


> Is that a boiler?
> looks like a concrete mixer to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could be anything you want really...
> 
> - Easy tilt & clean Mash Tunn
> - Kettle
> - baby proqupine steamer
> [post="96390"][/post]​
Click to expand...


Too funny but I was actually thinking really good crab boiler!


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

Funny looking at this itemsince I now own it:
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BEER-KEG-9LT_W0QQit...1QQcmdZViewItem

The original seller had about 6 of these (with different pics for each one) and it would seem that the current seller has simply ripped off the pic of mine from the old eBay adI guess mine looked better:




:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

PZ.


----------



## Batz

Tim said:


> Is that a boiler?
> looks like a concrete mixer to me!
> [post="96381"][/post]​




It's made for melting down lead , make beer in that and your going to wind up with a droopy hop flower.

And then dead  

Batz


----------



## big d

good call batz.better to be safe than sorry.
dont want any dead guy pale ale type ahb members


----------



## Batz

big d said:


> good call batz.better to be safe than sorry.
> dont want any dead guy pale ale type ahb members
> [post="96720"][/post]​




Couple of us here already :blink: 

Batz


----------



## Bobby

maybe this can be modified for use in a ag brew stucture. he has 20 more...
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Steel-Industrial-Tr...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## roach

Bobby said:


> maybe this can be modified for use in a ag brew stucture. he has 20 more...
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Steel-Industrial-Tr...1QQcmdZViewItem
> [post="96748"][/post]​


nice find bobby. my sense is that it probably wouldnt be wide enough. but if you buy 2 and join them together


----------



## Hoops

Asher said:


> Boiler - Stainless Steel Double Jacketed.
> 
> link
> 
> Hoops.... you driving through Glenorie, New South Wales on your way West by any chance????
> 
> 
> Asher for now
> [post="96314"][/post]​


No not driving this time round so I can only bring back brew gear that fits in my suitcase  

Hoops


----------



## Bobby

ala docs setup 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/3-x-39RU-Equipment-...1QQcmdZViewItem

3 of them for 99


----------



## Jye

Fingerlickin_B said:


> Funny looking at this itemsince I now own it:
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BEER-KEG-9LT_W0QQit...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> The original seller had about 6 of these (with different pics for each one) and it would seem that the current seller has simply ripped off the pic of mine from the old eBay adI guess mine looked better:
> View attachment 5119
> 
> 
> 
> PZ.
> [post="96710"][/post]​



I was watching that since I missed out on one of the first ones, but over $60 and there is five days left  

Have you found somewhere to get a lid for yours, I emailed a few places when they were first up for auction and it was going to cost about $75 to get all the fittings 

But they would be very nice kegs and I was going to polish one upimagine rocking up to a party with that


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

BD have lids and dip tubes (racetrack lids just aren't listed on the site).

Plugs are regular 1/2"BSP "Taylor Plugs". 

Mine both had the PRVs fitted, just needed new o-rings for them. 

PZ.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

Oh, and if you are one of those impatient types (like me), there is another option for dip tubes:




I also use this dip tube arrangement in a Rheem keg already...it works great  

The tubing is 8mmOD 5mmID beer line and fits snugly inside the washer. Once the washer is compressed by the plug it's super-tight and won't go anywhere :super: 

PZ.


----------



## Wortgames

Better get in quick for this one folks: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...item=6234791125

I'm particularly excited by the 'professional' bottle tree. I know if I was going to expand my freelance bottling business, that is what I would get <_<


----------



## Thunderlips

Fingerlickin_B said:


> I also use this dip tube arrangement in a Rheem keg already...it works great


That's a good idea. The dip tube in my Rheem keg is about an inch shorter than I'd like so I might try that.


----------



## crozdog

heres an old stainless keg modified to be a boiler / tun with tap in Melbourne - currently @ $0.16!!

keg with tap

Checkout the other items he has for sale as there are other kegs as well

other items for sale

crozdog


----------



## normell

C'mon Arthur please explain, why you getting rid of all this equipment


----------



## Sparky

Fingerlickin_B said:


> Plugs are regular 1/2"BSP "Taylor Plugs".



Cheers FB :beer: Those plugs look exactly like what I need for my 20 litre Firestones.

Will check BD's site & get busy ordering


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

Sparky said:


> Fingerlickin_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plugs are regular 1/2"BSP "Taylor Plugs".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers FB :beer: Those plugs look exactly like what I need for my 20 litre Firestones.
> 
> Will check BD's site & get busy ordering
> [post="97218"][/post]​
Click to expand...



No, No...you have misread my text!

The plugs for the kegs I showed are not stocked by BD...but your local HBS will have them (if not, "token_survivor" on eBay.com.au can help out). 

Sorry for the confusion man  

PZ.


----------



## homebrewworld.com

URN in Melbourne..................
2 days to go...............
search ' Urn'


----------



## Sparky

Fingerlickin_B said:


> Sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fingerlickin_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plugs are regular 1/2"BSP "Taylor Plugs".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers FB :beer: Those plugs look exactly like what I need for my 20 litre Firestones.
> 
> Will check BD's site & get busy ordering
> [post="97218"][/post]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, No...you have misread my text!
> 
> The plugs for the kegs I showed are not stocked by BD...but your local HBS will have them (if not, "token_survivor" on eBay.com.au can help out).
> 
> Sorry for the confusion man
> 
> PZ.
> [post="97233"][/post]​
Click to expand...


Thanks FB. 

I've done a couple of trades with "token_survivor". Very helpful & reliable.


----------



## Jye

Fire Extinguisher South East of Melbourne


----------



## Linz

Jye said:


> Fire Extinguisher South East of Melbourne
> [post="97531"][/post]​




DONT TOUCH THOSE TYPES of extinguisher !!!!

Those require a pressure test EVERY year, as they are quite old and hve developed a fault where they stretch the neck threads and dont reseal and they also fracture around the neck due to the head being screwed in and out over the years.

They are identified as 'Kidde' brand. they also have a serial brand on the neck "HAOL". If sighted leave it alone.

Worth about $8 in scrap alloy though


----------



## Jye

Thanks for the heads up Linz  

Wort chiller in Sydeny


----------



## agro

Beer fridge with tap in Brissy for $99 Buy it now price

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Home-Brew-Fridge-Do...1QQcmdZViewItem

Jason.


----------



## roach

agro said:


> Beer fridge with tap in Brissy for $99 Buy it now price
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Home-Brew-Fridge-Do...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Jason.
> [post="97757"][/post]​


I think you will find it doesn't include the fridge. just the tap with line and QD.


----------



## bindi

The above does not come with the fridge agro, says: 
Home Brew - Fridge Door Beer Tap, Line & Disconnect. Thanks anyway.


----------



## KillerRx4

Linz said:


> Jye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fire Extinguisher South East of Melbourne
> [post="97531"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DONT TOUCH THOSE TYPES of extinguisher !!!!
> 
> Those require a pressure test EVERY year, as they are quite old and hve developed a fault where they stretch the neck threads and dont reseal and they also fracture around the neck due to the head being screwed in and out over the years.
> 
> They are identified as 'Kidde' brand. they also have a serial brand on the neck "HAOL". If sighted leave it alone.
> 
> Worth about $8 in scrap alloy though
> [post="97678"][/post]​
Click to expand...


That looks the same as my 3.5kg, It has the same head assy anyway (reg fits on without modification).
I had it refilled just last week & they require a pressure test every 6 years. Mine has stamps going back to 1989 & the latest in 2003. 
Fire mob was happy to fill it knowing what it is to be used for & having no syphon tube was not a concern.


----------



## Kramer

A small party keg for $25 2 days to go!


----------



## crozdog

With all the recent talk about coolrooms, here's one without a motor / air conditioner unit........

Coolroom

& here's the evaporator to go with it...

evaporator

edit: added evaporator


----------



## agro

Cool room panels - sold by the meter. if I was in Melbourne I would grab some of these for a little cool room....

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Building-Materials-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Linz

Just got contact from Zymie... 3'' dial thermometer with 6'' probe delivered to Australia

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/3-Dial-6-Stem-Therm...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/3-Dial-6-Stem-Bulkh...1QQcmdZViewItem

one with weldless fitting!!!!


----------



## redbeard

Linz said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/3-Dial-6-Stem-Bulkh...1QQcmdZViewItem
> [post="98588"][/post]​



This listing () has been removed by eBay or is no longer available.


----------



## Bobby

> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/3-Dial-6-Stem-Therm...1QQcmdZViewItem



bulk buy??? h34r: h34r:


----------



## muga

^

indeed..


----------



## mobrien

For sure!

M


----------



## Jye

Im in


----------



## berto

Let somebody elses spelling mistake be your bargain

Autoclave


----------



## Scotty

Drip Tray for sale, only $15

Also 2x 1L beer steins $5 each

(They are my auctions)

Bid away!!!!!!

Scotty


----------



## jimmyjack

stir plate in us ships worldwide no reserve up to 48 aus

linkster


----------



## redbeard

Scotty said:


> Drip Tray for sale, only $15
> 
> Also 2x 1L beer steins $5 each
> 
> (They are my auctions)
> 
> Bid away!!!!!!
> 
> Scotty
> [post="98904"][/post]​


what do your beersteins look like scotty ? glass or ceramic ?
how big is the drip tray ?


----------



## agro

This coud be a beer fridge bargain for somebody in the right area (Ramsgate, nsw). At $33 and 3 hours to go.

The fan in the frost-free fridge is broken which is keeping people away. The temp difference this would cause is ideal for a ferment fridge/cc. Put in a PC fan and it would work as it should - or you could replace the built in fan if you could be bothered.

If I could be bothered carting a trailer to sydneys eastern suburbs I would buy it...

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Whirlpool-Fridge-Fr...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## pint of lager

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Hand-held-refractom...1QQcmdZViewItem

0-32 Brix refractometer, currently $40, will not post, local pickup only, located in Liverpool, NSW.


----------



## agro

oooh... Conical fermenter on the gold coast..

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Home-Brew-Stainless...1QQcmdZViewItem


Jason.


----------



## Ross

agro said:


> oooh... Conical fermenter on the gold coast..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Home-Brew-Stainless...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> Jason.
> [post="100735"][/post]​



Damn, it's been removed


----------



## Jye

Just do a search for conical


----------



## Doc

Still working for me.
Link

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Bobby

not for me.


----------



## agro

it is still there - not sure why it isn't showing up. Just search for conical and you should find it.

Jason.


----------



## nonicman

Seems to place a BR tag in the URL which is causing the problem. The preview works fine though.


removed my attempts at getting the link to work. Must be placing a BR tag in publishing due to length of URL.

A round about working link 

Conical Link


----------



## Ross

Jye said:


> Just do a search for conical
> [post="100766"][/post]​



none of those links work for some reason - says item moved) - but searching conical works fine - thanks Jye


----------



## Darren

Now that looks nice


----------



## Kramer

Who put a bid on the fermenter? Anyone from here?

Just need to find out where they live now! h34r:


----------



## BennyBrewster

Ouch $550

Would be nice though, is the idea to harvest yeast through the bottum tap ?


----------



## Weizguy

Hope this hasn't been posted yet. Antique 1800s model brass font. Possibly still working.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Antq-BRASS-ALE-BEER...1QQcmdZViewItem

Also saw a 510 litre s/s freezer with sliding glass on top. Sounds like an ice block freezer from a petrol station, or similar. Cannot get the link ATM. Just search for chest freezer.

Seth


----------



## Weizguy

And it looks like a brother brewer has been asked to sell up. Either that or he has discovered the salvation of CFWC.
Wort Chiller

outta here. Peace


----------



## Thunderlips

Weizguy said:


> Also saw a 510 litre s/s freezer with sliding glass on top. Sounds like an ice block freezer from a petrol station, or similar. Cannot get the link ATM. Just search for chest freezer.
> [post="101450"][/post]​



I've seen a couple of nice Fisher & Paykel 700L chest freezers in the past month.
One went for about $400 and the other started at $400 but didn't attract a bid.
I believe they cost around 2 grand brand new.
Just my bad luck they were interstate 
Here's a 460L chest freezer with a stainless top, a bit pricey though.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/DERBY-CHEST-FREEZER...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Weizguy

Hopefully not too off-topic.

$5 for an Apha Pale Ale beer label.

Tell him he's dreaming, and offer him a smack in the chops.

May suit a collector only.


----------



## Thunderlips

Some people are keen, over $100 for a plastic drip tray and it's not even brand new.
The funny thing is that it originaly had a start price of $29.95 and a "buy now" price of $39.95. The seller must have a big grin.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## Jazzafish

Just about chest freezers, you can get a brand new 200L for around $400.

A word of warning


----------



## Kramer

Never lose your beer again with the stubby glove, But how do u play pool with this thing?

Link


----------



## mika

Bunch of others out there, I thought they were cool

Sticker me


----------



## mika

I haven't gone AG.... yet <_< 

So no good to me but someone else may want a
Wort Chiller

Edit - Just found another one, just search for Wort Chiller
Though I think as long as you have opposable thumbs you can probably make one yourself


----------



## sintax69

Bulk Buy if someone in Vic willing sort it out only local pickup and thats about $50 a keg


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Beer-Kegs_W0QQitemZ...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## vlbaby

sintax69 said:


> Bulk Buy if someone in Vic willing sort it out only local pickup and thats about $50 a keg
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Beer-Kegs_W0QQitemZ...1QQcmdZViewItem
> [post="102576"][/post]​


Thats not a bad idea, if theres enough brewers in vic to take up the offer. Anyone interested if we can get the right price?

vlbaby.


----------



## normell

I'll be in for a few, sent the seller a Q, asking if he would take $900 now.
Waiting on a reply, so come on Vic guys, give us some numbers quick


Normell


----------



## skicraft

Wort chiller in Tahmoor, New South Wales :

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Home-Brew-Wort-Chil...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Uncle Fester

Anyone in Sydney looking for a fermenting fridge?

Ebay link

Only $1.00 at the moment. The owner has certainly put some time and effort into this one.

M.


----------



## pint of lager

Fridge on ebay with temp control located in Double Bay, Sydney.

The seller has set it up with humidity control as well as temperature, so it would be suitable for salami, cheese etc as well as beer. It has the most detailed description of an item I have ever seen on ebay. Salami and beer, mmm what a combination.


----------



## KillerRx4

What happened to hop_shop_direct? Are you not allowed to sell food product on ebay?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## DrewCarey82

I actually brought some off them havent recieved yet and its been about a week and I am in Sydney too.

Makes me nervous that no longer a registered user business.


----------



## RobW

normell said:


> I'll be in for a few, sent the seller a Q, asking if he would take $900 now.
> Waiting on a reply, so come on Vic guys, give us some numbers quick
> 
> 
> Normell
> [post="102599"][/post]​



Did he reply Normell ?


----------



## Lukes

I had a look the kegs in Vic going on ebay and from the description and pic they are (coke) pin lock.... <_< 

I have the pepsi ball lock's and dont want 2 diff kind of disconnect's ..... :beerbang: 

Luke


----------



## warb

DrewCarey82 said:


> I actually brought some off them havent recieved yet and its been about a week and I am in Sydney too.
> 
> Makes me nervous that no longer a registered user business.
> [post="103015"][/post]​



same here, he has contacted me and there was a small mix up with paying ebay bills or something like that, assured me that the goods have been sent, keep you posted.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

Lukes said:


> I had a look the kegs in Vic going on ebay and from the description and pic they are (coke) pin lock.... <_<
> 
> I have the pepsi ball lock's and dont want 2 diff kind of disconnect's ..... :beerbang:
> 
> Luke



The auction text states that he will also supply 20 sets of ball lock plugs  

PZ.


----------



## Darren

I am unsure if pin-lock/ ball-lock fittings are interchangeable. I have all pin-lock so I was tempted to grab them. As usual freight is a killer


----------



## Scotty

I paid 60 bucks for hops, i will be pissed off i don't get them.


----------



## berto

Scotty said:


> I paid 60 bucks for hops, i will be pissed off i don't get them.
> [post="103046"][/post]​




I'm sure the thing that will the hurt the most if they dont turn up is the fact there appears to be a bulk buy happening here where the hops are of known quality, and from a reputable person. Hope all works out well though. Ive found it normally does on Ebay and that sometimes people make innocent mistakes and do what they can to fix them.


----------



## normell

RobW said:


> normell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be in for a few, sent the seller a Q, asking if he would take $900 now.
> Waiting on a reply, so come on Vic guys, give us some numbers quick
> 
> 
> Normell
> [post="102599"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he reply Normell ?
> [post="103027"][/post]​
Click to expand...

Yeah
"There's actually 4 of us in a new brewery, we can't 
convert these ones for our CUB fittings, but perfect for 
home brewer because they come with ball lock fittings. 
Would have to check with the others to see if they 
would agree with your offer. Just got home from 
weekend holiday so I'll try to get in touch with others 
and let you know tomorrow. If you want me to give you 
a ring send us your phone number. 
Cheers Mick (Kooinda Botique Brewery)"
Sent him my #, waiting on a reply


----------



## kbekus

Normell and others, I'd be keen on a single one of those kegs. I'm in Pascoe Vale too so I could pick them up if that's handy. Also, if (and that's a big if) I get some darned invoices paid I could stump up the whole cash amount for these and people could come and collect from me if it's easier.


----------



## DrewCarey82

Scotty said:


> I paid 60 bucks for hops, i will be pissed off i don't get them.
> [post="103046"][/post]​



Did you do the hop shop direct? I only got 250g luckily but still set me back $15, I sent him an email I am starting to have a dreadful feeling about this bastard.


----------



## DrewCarey82

No worries, and good to hear as I am sourcing out cheaper ingredients if anyone else is interested in highly discounted kits and hop bags let me know I have a fellow who does get them very very cheap.

Cheers.


----------



## Jye

CO2 Cylinder

Looks like it is from the US which makes it pretty useless <_<


----------



## Scotty

EVERYTHING IS OK, Hopshopdirect has called me and assured me the hops are on the way and anyone else who bought them will be fine. 

He is a really nice bloke just having problems from ebay and no one should be discouraged from buying from him.

A very happy, fully stocked with hops, Scotty.


----------



## DrewCarey82

If his got half a brain once he has a client bass then he shall just start dealing with people privately.


----------



## troywhite

DrewCarey82 said:


> No worries, and good to hear as I am sourcing out cheaper ingredients if anyone else is interested in highly discounted kits and hop bags let me know
> [post="103186"][/post]​



Yes please. Always after bargain kits and hops.


----------



## DrewCarey82

PM me and I'll send the details tomorrow but the guys in QLD so postage may be a fair bit being to WA.


----------



## Justin

Big. Stainless. Stirrer. Bottom valve. Wheels. Sexy. And in the US  

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## Samwise Gamgee

Old School Hydrometer


----------



## Kramer

Link

Sorry not brew related but its really cool!

I want a tank now!


----------



## agro

Great! The 4WD race on Sydney roads just got a little more serious...

I am now imagining this thing powering down the M4 of a morning :huh:


----------



## MAH

Was searching for boilers and found this

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Water-Boiler_W0QQit...1QQcmdZViewItem

It's not a water boiler you twat, it's a %#@&*^$ kettle!


----------



## RobW

The 20 kegs in Melbourne are close to the end. Currently at $950

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...DME:B:WNA:AU:12


----------



## Uncle Fester

Did this not sell first time around?

Fermenting Fridge on EBay


A little suss maybe??

M

[Edit: added the link... if only email was so accomodating


----------



## big d

not a bad buy at all .20 kegs x $950 = $47.50 each.
bargains are around if you seek them out  

cheers
big d


----------



## mobrien

brand new mini kegs in bulk!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...OSI_PR4_PCN_BIX

M


----------



## Thunderlips

big d said:


> not a bad buy at all .20 kegs x $950 = $47.50 each.
> bargains are around if you seek them out
> [post="104030"][/post]​


The winner is a big spender. If you check his feedbak you'll see he also grabbed the stainless steel conical fermenter recently for $765.


----------



## mobrien

Why are all the good things pick up only and not in Brissy?!?! I'd happily buy all these workbenches for my new shed!

Anyone need a brew stand in the SYD area?

http://search.ebay.com.au/_W0QQsassZjrmn56QQhtZ-1

Matt


----------



## Bobby

sweet. thanks mate.


----------



## mobrien

And an urn:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/LANGCO-HOTWATER-URN...1QQcmdZViewItem

M


----------



## Ross

mobrien said:


> Why are all the good things pick up only and not in Brissy?!?! I'd happily buy all these workbenches for my new shed!
> 
> Anyone need a brew stand in the SYD area?
> 
> http://search.ebay.com.au/_W0QQsassZjrmn56QQhtZ-1
> 
> Matt
> [post="104056"][/post]​



Matt,

If you're after cheap work benches, tools etc - keep an eye open for the next railways auction at Redbank - they have heaps of this stuff...

cheers Ross


----------



## mobrien

Thanks Ross! And Redbank is just done the road now - I didn't know the railways auction stuff off - cool - I'll hang off building benches then.

I've always thought I'd love some full size railway track as the two horizontal supports for a glass topped bar.....

Matt


----------



## Ross

mobrien said:


> Thanks Ross! And Redbank is just done the road now - I didn't know the railways auction stuff off - cool - I'll hang off building benches then.
> 
> I've always thought I'd love some full size railway track as the two horizontal supports for a glass topped bar.....
> 
> Matt
> [post="104062"][/post]​



If i remember next week, i'll give my mate there a call & see when the next one's due...

cheers Ross...


----------



## Jye

mobrien said:


> brand new mini kegs in bulk!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...OSI_PR4_PCN_BIX
> 
> M
> [post="104032"][/post]​



lol


----------



## mika

Expensive chiller

Here

Cheap (at the moment) chiller

Here

I like the 2nd  (But I'm n ot bidding h34r: )


----------



## timmy

A new meaning to the term "Hop Head"

Perhaps we've been missing out on the real benefits of hops? doesnt state the variety or AA%

linkety link


----------



## ozbrewer

from there discription

"Hops are important medicinally for the calming effect. A pillow stuffed with hops flowers will assist to overcome insomnia.

Hops are sedative, and are useful in treating nervous tension as well. Good with coughs, bladder problems, and liver problems. Hops also assist in removing body toxins. Externally, Hops can be used for rashes and itchy skin as well as hives."

I have cronic insomnia, and i was suckered indo stuffing hops in my pillows, I can tell you now, all at does is give you the funkyes dreams you can immagine.......anyone that has quit smoking and left nico patches on over night will have an idea on what im talking about.....


----------



## BrentonSpear

Nice bartop for someone:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Slab_W0QQitemZ60312...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

Kegs in Kanberra B) 

Link 1

Link 2

Link 3

PZ.

*EDIT* - I should have added that I am the seller. 
If any AHB member hits "Buy It Now" I'll accept $50 per keg...saves you from bidding!
Just PM me afterwards to let me know and you get the discount.


----------



## Bobby

http://www.geoffellis.com/ebay.html#

thsi is worth a listen


----------



## STEVENALI

Hi Guys if any one is interested there is a three tap cobra type flooded font on ebay,I dont know how to do a link thingy,but it's in taps and knobs
it's got buy it now $200 so it will not be there long

3 Tap Cobra style font (flooded)
Perfect for your home bar Item number: 6248335300


----------



## Ross

STEVENALI said:


> Hi Guys if any one is interested there is a three tap cobra type flooded font on ebay,I dont know how to do a link thingy,but it's in taps and knobs
> it's got buy it now $200 so it will not be there long
> [post="104824"][/post]​



Stevenali,

Just cut & paste the ebay address into your post...

If you look, there's also an ebay thread, to keep all these items together...  

cheers Ross...


----------



## normell

He also has a temprite
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Temprite-chiller-fo...1QQcmdZViewItem

For $185 Buy Now price


Normell


----------



## Hopsta

That was tough decision, i had to fight my inner homebrew demons not to buy both of those items..... just had to keep telling myself "i dont need it right now i dont need it right now i dont need it right now"......
Theres a bargain there for whoever grabs it though.


----------



## Hopsta

bugger it..... the demons won i just bought the font.


----------



## GMK

good luck with the font - i dont like Cobra Style ones - they have a two piece head - where the taps connect.
There is a gasket there and they are notorious for leaking...
The Taipan Fonts dont have this gasket and are a single piece....

That Temprite is not that good for Homebrewers as it needs a compressor/gas fitted to it to make it work ....


----------



## Hopsta

From the photo it appears to be a one piece head, i'll ask the seller. Either way im happy with the buy


----------



## Ross

Hopsta said:


> From the photo it appears to be a one piece head, i'll ask the seller. Either way im happy with the buy
> 
> [post="104856"][/post]​



Looks the goods to me Hopsta, great buy :super: 

cheers Ross...


----------



## mischa6262

GDay guys, First off i just wanna say this is my first post here.

And second, that the temprite on ebay in question is mine, and yes i have not mentioned the fact that it requires a refrigeration unit (which i have sourced in melbourne for around 4-500 bucks.)
I am regretabbly selling it because of finances it is a reluctant sale but has to go as its now excess to my requirements.
I'm now looking for a fridge for dispensing my beer :chug: have to rearrange the bar room a bit but im sick of using a chill plate in an esky of ice 
Cant keep the beer cold enough.
And to the guy who bought the font from me congrats mate you got a bargain there, its been sitting here for months.
As i said both sales are killin me i didnt want to but ohh well the misses doesnt see it the way i do hehe :beerbang:


----------



## Hopsta

mischa6262 said:


> GDay guys, First off i just wanna say this is my first post here.
> 
> And second, that the temprite on ebay in question is mine, and yes i have not mentioned the fact that it requires a refrigeration unit (which i have sourced in melbourne for around 4-500 bucks.)
> I am regretabbly selling it because of finances it is a reluctant sale but has to go as its now excess to my requirements.
> I'm now looking for a fridge for dispensing my beer :chug: have to rearrange the bar room a bit but im sick of using a chill plate in an esky of ice
> Cant keep the beer cold enough.
> And to the guy who bought the font from me congrats mate you got a bargain there, its been sitting here for months.
> As i said both sales are killin me i didnt want to but ohh well the misses doesnt see it the way i do hehe :beerbang:
> [post="104971"][/post]​



Shane welcome to the forum!  I meant to ask, the font is it a one or two piece head? Cant wait to get it setup, my kegerator is taking up too much space and im planning on mounting it on chest freezer.


----------



## mischa6262

Its a solid one piece font mate, im spewin i gotta sell it it does look great but alas i need a beer keg fridge more than i need the font i hope u enjoy it wish i could christen it with you hehe.
will get it boxed up monday night as i work nights and go to post office on tuesday to get postage quote and will then forward on invoice.

Ohh btw the temprite is still here if u want it


----------



## GMK

Hopsta if it is single piece - then it is a Taipan Font not a cobra.

Then u got a really good buy.


Well Done...


----------



## Duff

The first case of Arrogant Bastard from Stone Brewings new brewery.


----------



## Jye

7L Keg

Looks like one of those soft serve machine kegs.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...item=6476853342

Cost $12.50AUD posted :super: 

PZ.


----------



## Jye

36 litre aluminium pot.


----------



## Ross

Duff said:


> The first case of Arrogant Bastard from Stone Brewings new brewery.
> [post="105090"][/post]​




Bulk buy, Bulk buy


----------



## ozbrewer

80 ltr SS Boiler


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

Auction text says "non-flooded"...looks flooded to me  

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/2-Tap-Gold-Plated-B...8QQcmdZViewItem

PZ.


----------



## normell

Fingerlickin_B said:


> Auction text says "non-flooded"...looks flooded to me
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/2-Tap-Gold-Plated-B...8QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> PZ.
> [post="105796"][/post]​



So why do you think it's a flooded font :huh: 

Also a 6 headed one
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/6-Tap-T-Bar-15-Gold...1QQcmdZViewItem

Normell


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

normell said:


> So why do you think it's a flooded font :huh:


----------



## Uncle Fester

Fingerlickin_B said:


> normell said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why do you think it's a flooded font :huh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5751
> 
> [post="105847"][/post]​
Click to expand...


Could they not be lightning rods?


----------



## normell

Fingerlickin_B said:


> normell said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why do you think it's a flooded font :huh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5751
> 
> [post="105847"][/post]​
Click to expand...


Ain't those the beer lines, can only see two outlets, so where does the beer get in :blink: 

Normell


----------



## Uncle Fester

normell said:


> Fingerlickin_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> normell said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why do you think it's a flooded font :huh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5751
> 
> [post="105847"][/post]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ain't those the beer lines, can only see two outlets, so where does the beer get in :blink:
> 
> Normell
> [post="105964"][/post]​
Click to expand...


Are the plastic hoses not beer line? (and the metal in and return for glycol?)

M


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

mandrakar said:


> Are the plastic hoses not beer line? (and the metal in and return for glycol?)



Exactly  

Mandrakar...you win a HO scale train! :lol: 

Hit me up when you can come collect it man...so very dusty by now :blink: 

PZ.


----------



## Jye

4 Tap Brass Font

Don't know if its flooded


----------



## Ross

Jye said:


> 4 Tap Brass Font
> 
> Don't know if its flooded
> [post="106132"][/post]​



4 hours to go - lovely looking font...


----------



## bindi

I have been bidding on this for days <_< and now sick of it.
Money is now tight right now, so GMKs font is looking good, I will email soon Ken


----------



## bindi

Oh, it's not flooded.


----------



## wee stu

hot little number in Melbourne??

Useful addition to your brewery's "furniture", none the less


----------



## Darren

wee stu said:


> hot little number in Melbourne??
> 
> Useful addition to your brewery's "furniture", none the less
> [post="107029"][/post]​




Looks like a Coopers keg


----------



## Jye

Does anyone know if the breweries are tracking these people down to get their kegs back and to take legal action?

There just seems to be more and more lately.


----------



## mobrien

Jye said:


> Does anyone know if the breweries are tracking these people down to get their kegs back and to take legal action?
> 
> There just seems to be more and more lately.
> [post="107074"][/post]​



I seem to remember an article in the local paper saying breweries were tracking down kegs....

But that said - that one looks like it has dimple stamping over the "old" owners marks - could be on the of the legit ones?

Matt


----------



## Thunderlips

Here'a a font that looks a bit different.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Chrome-Plated-Beer-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Screwtop

Jye said:


> 4 Tap Brass Font
> 
> Don't know if its flooded
> [post="106132"][/post]​



YUK!!!!


----------



## Bobby

here is a 3 ring Burner
located in Alexandra, Victoria.


----------



## devo

A bi-metal thermometer

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...AMESE%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## muga

Screwtop said:


> Jye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Tap Brass Font
> 
> Don't know if its flooded
> [post="106132"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUK!!!!
> [post="107196"][/post]​
Click to expand...

I think it would look great is you had a bar theme of olden day divers, would fit right in.


----------



## bindi

muga said:


> Screwtop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Tap Brass Font
> 
> Don't know if its flooded
> [post="106132"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUK!!!!
> [post="107196"][/post]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it would look great is you had a bar theme of olden day divers, would fit right in.
> [post="107380"][/post]​
Click to expand...

 Very true  came close to buying it to match my divers helmet sitting on the end of my new bar.


----------



## Doc

Key System - Bar Fridge - Single Font - Kegs in Qld.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## GMK

Here is a wood fired copper - real copper washer.
Could easily be converted to gas...
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ANTIQUE-CAST-IRON-W...1QQcmdZViewItem

Located in melb - make a great kettle


----------



## GMK

40 ltr 300 watt urn.
50.00 in crows nest NSW
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Urn-Roband-3000w-40...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GMK

Here is a Four SS Fridge ex pub again in Victoria - Bendigo.
Kirby Components - only 100.00
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/PUB-FRIDGE-4-DOOR-S...1QQcmdZViewItem

Here is the description:
For Auction here is an Ex-Pub Fridge.

It is full Stainless, 6 Shelves and can be accessed from both sides although the handles on one side have been removed so it can be mounted against a wall. There are few scratches and a slight dent on one side of the fridge as shown the door seals are in pretty good condition. It has Kirby components. The shelves may need to be re-coated. The fridge may need a service, re-gas? Fridge worth $1200...

Happy Bidding


----------



## dreamboat

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/2-Door-Display-Frid...1QQcmdZViewItem

No affiliation etc.... this has only been listed in the last day... shows 8 kegs in the picture, plus the glass door fridge and two taps on the side.n Pick up Toongabbie NSW...
Buy it now for a steal at $400!!!!!



dreamboat


----------



## Bobby

there are a few decent itmes that this seller has up for auction 
ie. a chest freezer for $99 http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Large-Chest-Freezer...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## KoNG

Gorgeous Beer fridge for $0.99 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BEER-FRIDGE-rusty-o...1QQcmdZViewItem

oohh and a bottle of Chopper heavy :blink: 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/chopper-beer-heavy_...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Thunderlips

dreamboat said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/2-Door-Display-Frid...1QQcmdZViewItem
> Buy it now for a steal at $400!!!!!
> [post="107699"][/post]​


Someone picked up a good buy.
He's also selling a large chest freezer.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Large-Chest-Freezer...1QQcmdZViewItem

Edit : I should read other posts first. Bobby beat me to it.


----------



## Doc

Two tap ceramic font with gold plated t-bar.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## grogmonster

ebay

Merging post into the eBay topic.

Doc


----------



## Bobby

A few gatorade coolers. great for a mlt


----------



## GMK

here is an electric copper washer in sydney - only 15.00
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Portable-electric-w...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Doogiechap

Cheap Thermometer !!
Ebay Thermometer
Perhaps a bulk buy to get the AHB logo printed on them


----------



## Thunderlips

Was looking for co2 manifolds after Muga asked about them and saw these at the U.S. Ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CO2-Regulator-3-Out...1QQcmdZViewItem
Fairly cheap and they have check valves built in. He has some others as well.


----------



## johnno

Doogiechap said:


> Cheap Thermometer !!
> Ebay Thermometer
> Perhaps a bulk buy to get the AHB logo printed on them
> [post="108349"][/post]​



Nah.
The HBS will close down ebay for selling those.


----------



## recharge

ebay item hope this works 6034419793
12v march pump

Any good for brewing use?

:beer: 

Richard

edit = how do i post a link?

edit 2 = link (hopefully)


----------



## mika

recharge said:


> ebay item 6034419793
> 12v march pump
> 
> Any good for brewing use?
> 
> :beer:
> 
> Richard
> 
> edit = how do i post a link?
> [post="108848"][/post]​



If you reply, rather than quick reply, there is at the top a little "http://" button. Click on that, paste link from the browser into first bar, write "Name" into second.... it more or less explains itself.... once you click the button that is. Now posting pics... not sure :blink:


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-BEER-DRAUGHT-TOWER...1QQcmdZViewItem

It'd be nice if they shipped worldwide...and if I had more than 89c to last until next Thursday :lol: 

PZ.


----------



## Sparky

I'd ring 'em f'b (The phone bill will take a month) & have a chat & work summit out with 'em, let Mrs f'b buy that top she's tellin' you 'bout, then wait for the delivery  

_This theory almost works in the Sparky household 'cept the bloody courier comes delivering my bits & pieces when I'm @ work_ :blink:


----------



## mika

Fridge data logger

2nd hand, but may be useful... hell, even if it's not buy it anyway. it would be fun just to look at the numbers 

And a Solid state temp controller
Don't know whether it's any good, certainly seems cheap enough


----------



## Bobby

Becks credit card style bottle opener.


----------



## Jye

MashMaster Bi-metal Thermometer

If I had a mash tun worthy of this I would buy it


----------



## Ross

Jye said:


> MashMaster Bi-metal Thermometer
> 
> If I had a mash tun worthy of this I would buy it
> [post="110197"][/post]​



SWEET :super: - I wonder if they are Brizzybrew's ones??


----------



## Hoops

Ross said:


> Jye said:
> 
> 
> 
> MashMaster Bi-metal Thermometer
> 
> If I had a mash tun worthy of this I would buy it
> [post="110197"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SWEET :super: - I wonder if they are Brizzybrew's ones??
> [post="110205"][/post]​
Click to expand...

Hope so Ross, they look sweeet!
Check these out for sexy new kegs: clicky clicky
Considering crappy ones sell for $100+ in oz they could be an option soon.

Hoops


----------



## barls

has anyone seen these
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/OzKeg-BEER-ALCOHOL-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Simon W

barls said:


> has anyone seen these
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/OzKeg-BEER-ALCOHOL-...1QQcmdZViewItem



drugs.......


----------



## Ross

barls said:


> has anyone seen these
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/OzKeg-BEER-ALCOHOL-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> [post="110228"][/post]​



Seriously - I cannot see the point of this - please explain :blink: 


cheers Ross


----------



## warrenlw63

I think the vendor may say metric clocks as well. <_< 

WOFTAM.

Warren -


----------



## BrissyBrew

Ross said:


> Jye said:
> 
> 
> 
> MashMaster Bi-metal Thermometer
> 
> If I had a mash tun worthy of this I would buy it
> [post="110197"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SWEET :super: - I wonder if they are Brizzybrew's ones??
> [post="110205"][/post]​
Click to expand...

Yep its mine.


----------



## peas_and_corn

barls said:


> has anyone seen these
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/OzKeg-BEER-ALCOHOL-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> [post="110228"][/post]​



in the big pic the bloke on the right looks like ian hewitson


----------



## Screwtop

peas_and_korn said:


> barls said:
> 
> 
> 
> has anyone seen these
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/OzKeg-BEER-ALCOHOL-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> [post="110228"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the big pic the bloke on the right looks like ian hewitson
> [post="110486"][/post]​
Click to expand...



The beer in his hand looks FLAT! If your gonna advertise release a pilot for feedback, but gees spose that would be expensive.


----------



## RobW

Kegging setup inSydney:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Beer-Fridge-with-Ta...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Jye

Another kegging setup in Sydney and well worth a look.


----------



## Offline

26 litre glass bottle/fementer in Brisbane. 

Glass Fermenter?


----------



## Bobby

partly beer related as it includes free beer for you and a mate...
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/A-day-in-the-life-o...bayphotohosting

not bad value really


----------



## coolum brewer

Glycol unit - get your wallet out. here 'tis


----------



## sluggerdog

Good Start to your beer glass collection

Click Me


----------



## johnno

Lango 30 litre urn in NSW.
Finishing in a few hours.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/LANGCO-HOTWATER-URN...1QQcmdZViewItem

johnno


----------



## boagesmalone

Hey sluggerdog, great find!!!

I just added it to my Ebay watch list.... I hope we dont end up bidding against each other.

I reckon glasses are just like beer kegs, you can never have to many of them. 

Cheers
Boagesmalone


----------



## boagesmalone

Hey sluggerdog, 

Oh no!!! Wait a minute that table full of glasses on Ebay looks awfully familiar... What has she done???

Just kidding, but I did have a good look at the ad twice just to be on the safe side. You never can trust these housewives you know. 

Cheers
Boagemalone


----------



## johnno

Nicey nice!

Walk in Coolrom in brisbane.

Better than a few fridges.



http://cgi.ebay.com.au/WALKIN-COLD-ROOM-FR...1QQcmdZViewItem


johnno


----------



## boagesmalone

Nice find also Johnno

I wonder how much it costs to run though? I imagine it will go for a lot more. But who knows its Ebay and anything can happen.

Did you check this guy out? I believe I got this link from AHB

Fridge in a basement

Cheers
Boagesmalone


----------



## RobW

20 litre urn:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ZIP-HOT-WATER-URN_W...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Fammer

check this puppy out...industrial...

grape crusher:


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/grape-crusher-wine-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jimmysuperlative

Charlie Papazian's 1st book ...

Complete Joy of Home Brewing 3rd edition

Complete Joy of Home Brewing


... got mine this way.

About $12 AU ...landed


----------



## Fammer

temprite setup

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/compressor-and-two-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Boots

Motor for grain mill (?) with gearing. Not sure how many HP is needed, but the variable gearing makes it seem a good pickup - sydney

here


----------



## Uncle Fester

Boots said:


> Motor for grain mill (?) with gearing. Not sure how many HP is needed, but the variable gearing makes it seem a good pickup - sydney
> 
> here
> [post="114222"][/post]​



A 3 phase grain mill motor? Since when has Tim Allen been brewing??

Hrrrrrr Hrrrrrr Hrrrrrr


----------



## devo

another bi metal thermometer

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...AMESE%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## crozdog

Plastic conical fermenter in the US. AU$250 + freight

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/New-Professional-8-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Hopsta

Sorry but i have to brag, look what i scored here for a total of $4.77 free postage its in brand new condition, arrived in the mail today not 1 rabbit eared page. Thats a saving of ~$25rrp Stoked!


----------



## bindi

A steal :super:


----------



## jimmysuperlative

In Brisbane ...Corona Bottles ... closes in a few hours!


corona bottles x 50


----------



## razz

Anyone use this product? Is it any good? Is it a good price?
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Home-Brew-Beer-Keg-...oQQcmdZViewItem

Thanks John :blink:


----------

